# Door Panels



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well havent posted in a while so here some progress. Decided to tackle to door panels and lets just say I am not so happy with OPGI- I did make everything work BUT for a company that prides itself on quality parts EVERYTHING had to be reworked to fit.
anyway step by step- I decided to cover the inner doorskin with the sound dampening material ---before







and after








now its covered and the top trim in place I will put the panel on BUT WAIT the clips do not line up with the inserts(in door) so I have to re cut the holes in the panel hoping I dont slice through the vinyl 








ok now its in








now I know alot of purists will cringe with the speakers in the door panels but my brother had already cut the holes and I was not buying new ones
now onto the armrests which of course I had to redrill the pad to correctly fit the chrome piece and I also had to redrill the holes in the chrome piece so the armrest would sit level( god damn chinese production crap) well enough bitchin, I think they came out alright but as far as bolt on- dont make me laugh


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I have seen a lot of interiors and the arm rests are crooked...drives me crazy., especially when there are horizontal lines in the panel. your door job looks sweet. Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also.....what are you gonna do about front seat belts? I haven't figured that on out for my car either.......maybe "snip" and instal stock ones?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crusty, do you prefer the late model GTO emblems to the original early style on your doors? I think they look fine, but I'm partial to the checkered flag originals......


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the checked flag ones have 6.5 liter motor size on them and that doesnt match my motor, and my brother had purchased these already. Maybe I'll have some made that say 5.7 liter lol- One thing I dont like is the color of the letters- I am going to go with a more red red, no so orange. A little model paint will fix that. As far as seat belts I am going with a set of 4 point belts , I dont want to ruin the clear window line with a belt hanging down but safety logic has kicked in. I hate to think about crashing this car but if I do ......... So 4 point belts with the two shoulder straps running between the headrests posts and bolted to the floor under the back of the seat.If you just want lap belts you can get a single belt with a 1" tab that will hook up to the newer belt-they have em on ebay. Thanks for the comments:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you've done an excellent job so far. A Lot of blood, sweat, and tears, and that's something that we can all appreciate!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

crustysack said:


> So 4 point belts with the two shoulder straps running between the headrests posts and bolted to the floor under the back of the seat.If you just want lap belts you can get a single belt with a 1" tab that will hook up to the newer belt-they have em on ebay. Thanks for the comments:cheers


4 point harnesses without a roll cage are dangerous. If you run underneath a semi or something, you can't bend out of the way. Also, if the upper harnesses aren't ran straight verticle to a mount, in an accident if the seat gives way from the impact, the harnesses will compress the spine and cause more damage than good.
Oh, really nice car!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Christ now I gotta think about running under semis??? Looks like I'm gonna go with the lap belts then. I guess if they are ok for every commercial jet I have ever been on they are ok for my car. I would think the harness would help hold the driver and the seat together with less chance of the seat pulling out. I dont even like thinking about being in a wreck like that.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you wear lap belts and a Werewolf (or zombie) smashes the passengers window and tries to eat you, you won't be able to bail fast enough.......:rofl: Eric:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> If you wear lap belts and a Werewolf (or zombie) smashes the passengers window and tries to eat you, you won't be able to bail fast enough.......:rofl: Eric:cheers


so true!:rofl:


----------

